# Wallets...Montblanc?



## WatchesinIL

Looking for a new leather wallet (well actually a card holder)...thinking about Montblanc...this one in particular: http://www.jomashop.com/montblanc-113172.html

Thoughts? Does anyone have any experience with Montblanc leather goods? Worth the price? Any similar luxury brands in this price range?


----------



## Gunnar_917

See this thread
https://www.watchuseek.com/f443/can...llet-my-fathers-50th-anniversary-3983994.html

you may be after a card holder however the rules behind build quality apply for wallets and card holders


----------



## MLJinAK

Check Allen Edmonds. I have two from them and they're awesome. A small exec wallet and a large bi-fold. 
Made in USA from USA sourced leather - if that's important to you.


----------



## Likestheshiny

Probably too late a reply, but I just bought a six-slot meisterstuck Montblanc wallet (from Jomashop) a few weeks ago, and I love it. It's simple and elegant, and the leather is quite nice.


----------



## drewhenson

Get yourself a LV pocket organizer.


----------



## yellowtrace

This is a not a luxury brand, but I own multiple wallets from them. They are called Slimmy. The top of the line model uses fancy leather and I like this style quite a bit.

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## omega10

LV is the top of the wallet list. the second one is montblanc. But, If you are a businessman, you should use unquestionably montblanc.


----------



## omega10

btw I have a montblanc pen, it is wonderful


----------



## ZIPPER79

For the last 20 years I've owned two Dooney & Bourke black and tan wallets.....


----------



## Ericsmith89

Look at leatherology. So many wallet posts on here! Lol Ive bought two and enjoy the stuff they make.


----------



## Watchology101

Coach has some new smaller back pocket wallets that you might want to take a look at. I've never been a fan of montblanc leather.


----------



## LabiVila

I would recommend getting a TUMI because they are made pretty durable and high quality
If you are looking for something cheaper but still good quality then I would recommend Coach, they go for cheap prices in their own website during sales


----------



## oztech

Another vote for Coach.


----------



## NoSympathy

I have a Montblanc Sartorial 6cc wallet for a while now and it definitely holds up to all the things I throw at it. The edges of the wallet is slightly bent from sitting in my back pocket all the time but other than that, there's not a lot of sign of wear and tear.

If i had to change one thing, it is the Montblanc emblem the wallet. Im constantly worried that it might fall out but at the same time,I wouldn't mind if it fell out because it sticks out a lot. It helps when I want to know the orientation of the wallet so that I dont open it and have everything fall out.


----------



## thetony007

WatchesinIL said:


> Looking for a new leather wallet (well actually a card holder)...thinking about Montblanc...this one in particular: http://www.jomashop.com/montblanc-113172.html
> 
> Thoughts? Does anyone have any experience with Montblanc leather goods? Worth the price? Any similar luxury brands in this price range?


it's not bad - you can't go wrong with their leather goods. It's been around for a long time and the reputation is solid.


----------



## trh77

I have a montblanc and a coach for daily, and I much prefer the montblanc. Really nice finishing and quality. Mines brown with burnished edging and really striking. Reasonably priced too, if you buy from jomashop.


----------



## flatbows

I carry a Southern Trapper wallet. Best I’ve ever tried and I’ve tried a lot of wallets! Check them out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy08

They make great wallets that last a long time.


----------



## that 1 guy

3rd vote for Coach. Also check out Bellroy, I have their note sleeve and the quality is impeccable. Bellroy also has card holders.


----------



## Watchguy08

Great brand for wallets I personally prefer tumi as my wallets get beaten up badly and they are cheap to replace


----------



## CaptainCustard

My story: Others experience may differ.

Background:
1. In 1997 I bought a Montblanc leather organiser at Changi airport, to replace a FiloFax that was old and falling apart. I had owned Montblanc pens before this. 

The organiser was great. Paper diary, contacts list, notes, expense tracker etc. All the stuff you find on an iphone these days. It also had 12 credit card slots and space for cash, airline tickets, hotel reservations, passport etc. Great for my lifestyle back then. 

I still have it, it still looks good. I rarely use it. 

2. Leather Montblanc pocketbook. This is like a very cut down organiser. Small diary snd contact booklet, 4 credit cards and room for cash. Fits ok into a jacket inside pocket.

I still have it, it looks good, and it is in regular weekday use.

3. Small Montblanc wallet with pen loop and tiny notepad. Holds two credit cards and some cash. Fits easily into trousers back pocket. 

I still have it, it looks good, and I use it at weekends. 

4. Composite Montblanc NightFlight wallet. Made of plasticised canvas with leather trimmings (like LV). 

Huge, holds 12 credit cards and a lot of room for cash.

I very rarely use it, as it is too big and usually spoils the line on a jacket. 

Opinion:
Thats a lot of money on Montblanc leather products over 20+ years. Was it worth it?

All four are still in good condition and usable. They last well, and are good quality.

As Veblon goods they do their job, they are conspicuous without being glaringly so, rather like Rolex or a well made suit.

Worth the money? Probably not. You are paying a lot for that little white icon. I wouldnt go without dinner to get one.


----------



## bosphorus

Maybe i am little bit lucky about leather products...i use wallets of my workshop.. Long wallet i prefer when i m travelling cause of passport and handy... mini one and cardholders r better for daily usage..


----------



## Artking3

I recommend Ettinger, Smythson and Chester Mox. Expensive but not unreasonable, and superb quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## entrynmbrv

bosphorus said:


> Maybe i am little bit lucky about leather products...i use wallets of my workshop.. Long wallet i prefer when i m travelling cause of passport and handy... mini one and cardholders r better for daily usage..
> 
> View attachment 14229909
> 
> 
> View attachment 14229915


Those are flat out gorgeous. Where could I find one by chance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bosphorus

Many thanks for your kind thoughts.. We have made them in our workshop...Also we use them... You can look through models on website www.bosphorusleather.com written down under our signature... Also u can reach us on instagram written under the signature...


----------



## SeikoRun31

Check out Duluth Pack. Handmade. High Quality Leather. Last forever. Amazing value! https://www.duluthpack.com/collections/wallets


----------



## Zach.A

I can vouch for the quality of Red Hills. They are a small one man company out of Moscow. I ordered one into Canada and though it took time it was worth the wait. Pig skin inner lining a variety of veg tan for the outside. If a card holder is what you want the prices are reasonable for a bespoke piece of leather that will last a lifetime.

Card Holders


----------



## gaurdianarc

LV do some really nice men’s wallets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt

pretty much what I have. keep it simple. between these big ass touch screen phones, a wallet and keys our pockets are heavy as it is.


----------



## letmein

Very happy with mine. Got it about 3 years ago, most of the time it's in my back pocket. 6 credit card holders and it is the perfect size for me.


----------



## SequoiaMan

Bellroy. Very well made and I think you'll enjoy it more than the Montblanc.


----------



## Kasuking

letmein said:


> Very happy with mine. Got it about 3 years ago, most of the time it's in my back pocket. 6 credit card holders and it is the perfect size for me.
> 
> View attachment 14517319
> 
> 
> View attachment 14517321


Oh hell. I thought the price for those wallets is exaggerated, but if it looks like that after 3 years, it is worth every penny!


----------



## Sinanamus

I looked into MB a lot. Ended up going with Ashland leather out of Chicago, IL!! Prices go from reasonable to quite expensive. They do however give a lifetime guarantee. This is creepy but I love smelling my wallet.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haneyar

I’ve used coach for the last four years and it’s been a great value considering how frequently the go on major sales. Although it’s time to replace the coach and I’m debating between the Tumi and Montblanc brands for this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ras47

I have a handful of LV brown monogram wallets in all sizes, and several Foure Le Page wallets. But recently I bought a Bellroy slim sleeve and its my favorite. Not fancy, but well made and very small. Holds 6 cards plus license and insurance cards. Fits in my front pocket and I hardly know it's there.


----------



## mikemark

Idk what it is about Montblanc, but have always loved the brand.

If you’re looking for a great fragrance to go with the wallet, Legend by MB is also a good choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ktg09

i use an LV credit card bifold wallet, thought the leather is nice, i found they wear out quite quick


----------



## Delphiq12

I would recommend avoiding Montblanc accessories aside from pens - judging by their Watch quality (or lack of it).

Have you considered Meermin? Their Cardholders come in Shell Cordovan.


----------



## stipebst

Delphiq12 said:


> I would recommend avoiding Montblanc accessories aside from pens - judging by their Watch quality (or lack of it).
> 
> Have you considered Meermin? Their Cardholders come in Shell Cordovan.


Montblanc core bussines are pens and leather goods (wallet and bussines bags and portfolios)
So dont judge them by the watches
Their pens and leather goods are high end and one of the best value for money


----------



## MONTANTK

A little late to the party but I plan on buying a Bottega Veneta wallet in the summer. Love their designs


----------



## 5959HH

I found a best kept secret with Hanks Belts, particularly their Tuscan in black and brown for causal use, and their Esquire in all three colors for dress. I particularly like their Medium Bifold Bison Wallet although they also make a Deluxe Bison Bifold that holds more cards and has an ID window. Their leather goods are made literally to last a lifetime. Just my personal experience.


----------



## SJACKAL

Bally in the past was really good. Briefcase and shoes from the 90s till 2000s still in good shape and appearance till now, that's 15-20 years average. Not sure for current quality.


----------



## daveolson5

Horribly overpriced. Pens are different story. I have a number of Montblanc pen cases. Very nice, but you can find comparable cases by other makers for less money.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JD10

I agree with over priced. Their pens are great though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

